# Lake Elder - Winder GA



## M00SE (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm heading there in a few minutes. Anyone that way wanna meet up? Call me and I'll see ya there. 9014966140 - MOOSE


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 20, 2010)

dude i grew up fishing elder i love that little honey hole let me know if you had any luck i was thinking about takeing my little boy there one day this week if it stays warm


----------



## LittleHolder (Feb 21, 2010)

I was wondering how you did?  Wish I had seen your note yesterday.  Never knew this place was there.


----------



## DrewDennis (Feb 21, 2010)

I always thought it was private...


----------



## M00SE (Feb 21, 2010)

Skipped over Elder and went to Yargo. Nothing at all. Going Tuesday morning before work.


----------



## bassmedic0124 (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in Bethlehem and usually go to Yargo, I did not know there were other places to fish and was wondering where is Lake Elder located?


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 21, 2010)

lake elder is private stay out without permission


----------



## LittleHolder (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks lil grn.  I see you are from Statham.  I have access to ponds that are 45 min. away.  If you know any closer that my little 2 1/2 year old boy could just get around a fish and some water let me know.  Good looking girl in your avator.


----------



## M00SE (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the guys on here told me there's a dollar jar on a porch. Kinda on the honor system. If you wanna fish, drop a buck in the jar... I didn't find it when I went that's why I passed on it but going Tuesday and Greg's gonna show me. I know on the way home from Yargo there were a hand full of vehicles out there fishing.


----------



## savage_15 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah man elder isnt private its just you have to tell them if you fish at night elder has been that way for a long time the broke down building on the lake is the old winder community center from like the 50s so ive heard


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 22, 2010)

dude i swear its private stay out lol the bluish grey double wide across from the old building is where you pay at i used to hear a lot about some big ol crappie in there but a lot of people keep them so not sure how the crappie fishing is out there but ive caught numbers of bass over six out of there and there still swimming unless someone else caught em thats to good and too small of a lake not to practice cnr (catch n release)


----------



## savage_15 (Feb 22, 2010)

talked to mrs. elder today she said it is still the same as its always been just if you are going to fish through the night to come up and tell her


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 22, 2010)

yep! elder is private! privatly owned that is. the elders charge a buck or two to fish. fished there many times as a kid, and off and on through the last 5 years.  


for the folks in the area who dont know, its located off atl. hwy.
take atl hwy from winder to carl/auburn. it's on the left just before the BP. turn on the road beside it, pay at the last house on the right. no jar, just knock.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've seen this place. It's a nice sized pond. Do they allow any john boats or is it strictly bank fishing? Always wanted to get info on it.


----------



## savage_15 (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yeah i didnt think that thats what you meant by private my bad lil grn boat


----------



## huntfish (Feb 22, 2010)

Bassquatch said:


> I've seen this place. It's a nice sized pond. Do they allow any john boats or is it strictly bank fishing? Always wanted to get info on it.



I've used a boat many a times there.   Haven't fished it in a while, but as lil grn boat says, there are some big fish there.   And bigger than he has released.


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yeah ive seen a few over twelve pounds released. I was driving by there one day and there was a guy walking down the road with a frekin giant so i had to stop i have seen a few fish around twelve or thirteen but this thing was a giant i stopped and asked the guy if he caught it on elder and he said that he just caught it and left its the biggest fish he had ever seen so we got the scales out of the back of my truck and weighed it weighed 15 lbs 5 ounces i was astonished I had to ask what did you catch that thing on I noticed he just had an ultra light he replied i caught a crappie and was reeling it in and all of a sudden it was just like it got hung and he fought and fought for around fifteen mins he said he would have lost the fish but he couldnt get the two lb crappie out its mouth i was stunned but i believe the worst thing about the deal was watching him skinn it out and invite me in for dinner


----------



## M00SE (Feb 22, 2010)

I'ma prolly be up there tomorrow. Figure 9 or 10AM til I g2g to wrk.

changed my mind.... may not go anywhere today but if I do, it'll be Collin Hills for a couple hours before work.


----------



## gahunter12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey can I put my Skeeter in there. I have been wanting to fish that lake since I only pass it every morning on the way to work for the last 3yrs. I swear I wont fire up the outboard. Heck I will evern tilt it up out of the water.


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont think she would mind im just not sure if you could ever get your bass boat to where the little ramp is it used to be purty ruff


----------



## huntfish (Feb 23, 2010)

lil_grn_boat said:


> oh yeah ive seen a few over twelve pounds released. I was driving by there one day and there was a guy walking down the road with a frekin giant so i had to stop i have seen a few fish around twelve or thirteen but this thing was a giant i stopped and asked the guy if he caught it on elder and he said that he just caught it and left its the biggest fish he had ever seen so we got the scales out of the back of my truck and weighed it weighed 15 lbs 5 ounces i was astonished I had to ask what did you catch that thing on I noticed he just had an ultra light he replied i caught a crappie and was reeling it in and all of a sudden it was just like it got hung and he fought and fought for around fifteen mins he said he would have lost the fish but he couldnt get the two lb crappie out its mouth i was stunned but i believe the worst thing about the deal was watching him skinn it out and invite me in for dinner



Oh yea,   Straight away from the boat ramp towards that little cove, there is a string of trees about 30 feet off the bank and goes to about halfway to the highway.   If you burn some rattletraps through the tops, you'll stick some fine fish.     Also a heavy spawning area between the trees and the bank in about 5 feet of water.    Kinda hard to sight fish those deeper spots but can be done when the water is clear with no wind.    

Lake is awesome for crappie & bream.


----------



## M00SE (Mar 1, 2010)

I went Saturday morning with my wife n Greg n caught NOTHING! GA fishing blows...


----------



## Tim L (Mar 2, 2010)

I never knew you could fish there and have lived in the area for years....Are there carp in the lake?  Who/where do you pay to fish?? Always thought that was a private family only lake..


----------



## possum steak (Mar 3, 2010)

M00SE said:


> I went Saturday morning with my wife n Greg n caught NOTHING! GA fishing blows...



Gotta get the jon boat. I too have had bad luck bank fishing at some of these lakes you have tried. Georgia has a heck of a lot of bank fishers & access is limited. 

You can search here in the buy & sell forums or craigslist for jon boats & find a deal. I'd get the trailer with it unless you have a big pick up truck to haul it in. 

I went to Lanier Sunday with my son bank fishing for catfish with no luck. If you are into catfishing then go to Twin Bridges lake on Braselton Highway in Lawrenceville. My son goes there weekly & catches some big ones. Set back is that it costs $10. I've never fished there myself.


----------



## M00SE (Mar 3, 2010)

$10 to go fishing?! WTH? Must be a stocked pond and better be guaranteed! Thanks for passing that along, I just can't pay $10 to go fishing.


----------

